# Alternative to 'ma'am'?



## Tomatogenie (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi!
My story features a few female military officers - but 'ma'am' feels awkward as a form of address in a world where gender, thanks to a number of other circumstances, is not hugely significant. Any suggestions?


----------



## JCFarnham (Jul 24, 2012)

If gender is not significant in this world, then have you considered doing some research on OUR worlds attempts at gender neutral pronouns?

I'll admit, aside from suggesting being the hundredth person to appropriate the writerly creations of "Ser" as a gender neutral address, I'm not sure what else to suggest. As far as this kind of thing goes I'm not aware of many of these gender neutrals being in wide spread use in modern society. The point being that even if you did find one to use it might confuse more than it helps because no one's really heard it in use.

But yes, research pronouns like Zir, and Zhe and their similar brethren. Might give you some where to start.


----------



## Kit (Jul 24, 2012)

Address them by a rank title, and/or invent a gender-neutral word with which to address any person who outranks you or to whom you wish to show respect.


----------



## JCFarnham (Jul 24, 2012)

Now that I think about it Sir is, technically, neutral.. though it does now have connotations.


----------



## Shockley (Jul 24, 2012)

JCFarnham said:


> Now that I think about it Sir is, technically, neutral.. though it does now have connotations.



 Correct.

 This is, of course, how the American military handles the question.


----------



## mbartelsm (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe a variaton of Sir? like "Sar", or if you want a more japanese sounding word "Soru". Other options could be derived from Madam like Mom, Mud, Men or Mad , In all seriousness, Mar or Mer could be an option (as in a combination of Madam and Sir).


----------



## Addison (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with Kit. Perhaps address them by rank or find a word all your own.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 24, 2012)

In _Battlestar Galactica_, officers (male or female) were all referred to as "sir." Seemed to work fine.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 24, 2012)

Shockley said:
			
		

> Correct.
> 
> This is, of course, how the American military handles the question.



Im not sure i understood you correctly but, the US Armed forces does not address superior, female officers as "Sir".


----------



## Shockley (Jul 24, 2012)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Im not sure i understood you correctly but, the US Armed forces does not address superior, female officers as "Sir".



 You understood me. Apparently, I was buying Hollywood crap.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 24, 2012)

Shockley said:
			
		

> You understood me. Apparently, I was buying Hollywood crap.



Yeah lol... No worries.

In the US Armed Forces, salutations are as follows:

Male = Sir
Female = Ma'am
Mr./Mrs. = This salutation is also used but less commonly. It typically is only heard in the Navy or Coast Guard (still more rare than Sir or Ma'am)


----------



## Addison (Jul 25, 2012)

In the early 1900's, I'd say fifties or such in the southern states, some kids said yes'm instead of yes ma'am. Look up historical eras and different languages, that comes with an added bonus of getting new ideas and inspiration.


----------



## Shockley (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes'm (though I've always rendered it 'yessum') is still in common use, at least in my community and is sometimes applied to males as well.


----------



## Addison (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh. There we go. It's been a long time since I was in the Southern States....I miss that authentic Jumbalaya....and Gumbo! No matter how many times I try I can never re-create that amazing flavor.


----------



## Frog (Jul 26, 2012)

I could be way off base here, but don't the British address their superiors (aka the Queen) with "Marm?"

marm - Wiktionary

It's close to Ma'am, but a little less awkward.  It would put a very Brit flavor on things, though.


----------



## Lawfire (Jul 30, 2012)

I would go with the rank. I find made up, gender neutral terms to be annoying.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

JCFarnham said:


> Now that I think about it Sir is, technically, neutral.. though it does now have connotations.



Star Trek called female officer Sir, or Admiral whatever.

Ma'am does sound weird to be, sound likes you are addressing the Queen


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

Shockley said:


> You understood me. Apparently, I was buying Hollywood crap.



hahahaha, got to love Hollywood.


----------

